# Mersey ferry terminal just sank



## anti-capitalist (Mar 2, 2006)

Was just down the Pier Head after hearing that the Mersey ferry terminal was sinking. Half of it was sticking out of the water, the other half completely submerged. Then a big bang as one of the supports gave way and it went down. Just bits of sticking out now. Only a matter of time before it's completely gone. Bizarre.


----------



## paolo (Mar 2, 2006)

Story here


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2006)

anti-capitalist said:
			
		

> Was just down the Pier Head after hearing that the Mersey ferry terminal was sinking. Half of it was sticking out of the water, the other half completely submerged. Then a big bang as one of the supports gave way and it went down. Just bits of sticking out now. Only a matter of time before it's completely gone. Bizarre.


bloody hell!  now there's a name I havent seen in a lng time....


----------



## In Bloom (Mar 2, 2006)

Jesus fucking Christ 

From the report, it doesn't sound like anybody was hurt, at least.


----------



## Mr T (Mar 3, 2006)

it started sinking wednesday night about 11.30pm - no-one was hurt, fortunately.  they're saying its going to take at least three months even to clear the wreckage, let alone build a new one(!)  then again I suppose if you're building a floating landing stage it could be built elsewhere and then tugged into place?


----------



## soulman (Mar 3, 2006)

Next thing you know the tunnels will be full of water eh bernie.


----------



## anfield (Mar 4, 2006)

Something of a landmark has met an unfortunate end. Very strange sight.


----------

